# Is my ferret pregnant



## jonc22 (May 1, 2012)

My 2 ferrets escaped about a month ago one I never saw again but one did come back about a week later. They were both in season and were about to go get the Jill jab before they escaped but the one that came back had a bite or a cut on her neck and at the time I didn't think nothing of it but she as suddenly started putting weight on her nipples are showing and her vulva as started to go down.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Sounds like she could be, please take her to the vet.


----------



## jonc22 (May 1, 2012)

Is there anything I need to start doing for her and thing to get in ready to help her and them. To be honest I've never had a interest in breeding my ferrets so this will be total new to me if she is


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm afraid I've never bred ferrets, your vet is the best person to talk to.
There are a few folks on here who have bred, but don't rely on them logging on and seeing this thread in time to help. 

If the pregnancy isn't too far along and is unwanted (i.e. you don't already have homes lined up), a spay might be one option, which will also end the pregnancy. It's distasteful but better than adding to the numbers of unwanted pets without homes.


----------

